# Classical Simplicity with Romantic Depth



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any composers, especially ones for piano, ever achieve this? I feel that's what I'm doing in my own music (for the most part) which has been shared in the today's composers section.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captain's Piano Works


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

How about Schumann’s Album for the Young? (Recently championed by one of my favourite piano players - Tobias Koch)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Schubert is the very first thing that popped into my head from the thread title


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is an example of a Baroque composer with Classical simpilicity and Romantic depth. I believe Mozart used part of the theme in a 3rd movement of a piano concerto (can't recall which one, but sounds very similar).


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The later sonatas of Dussek and Clementi (c. 1800) are Classical works of early Romantic depth of expression. Dussek's "Les Adieux" sonata, composed 10 years before Beethoven's, is a good example.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Schubert is the very first thing that popped into my head from the thread title


He seems to come closest in my expectations so far in the thread. It's really an unexplored territory for the most part.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

I am not that familiar with piano, but you might check up this composer, Alexis Chauvet. I think he is in between Classical and Romantic. Although his music isn't that "deep", considering that he is only 25, but I think his music does have the Romantic complexity.

https://www.youtube.com/c/AlexisChauvet/videos


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Of course, "Beethoven" is the answer you're waiting for.


----------

